# Bears suck



## brett1198 (Jun 16, 2007)

gb at ptt game is on [DIRECTV] 714-1 in Chicago. Thank god!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Bears suck


I've never tried that (sounds dangerous) but I've heard they bite.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I hope thay are enjoying their new quarterback. We are enjoying ours!


----------



## Cubbies_26 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm new to DirecTv so pardon me if this is a simple question, but why are we getting more than 1 Fox game at the same time? Not that I'm complaining, but I'm wondering if I've missed a bunch of games this year when I didn't bother to check channels other than CBS when the Bears were on Fox. I don't subscribe to Sunday Ticket, so I didn't think this was possible.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

brett1198 said:


> gb at ptt game is on 714-1 in Chicago. Thank god!


Cutler and interceptions--25 this year. Second to Brett Favre since 2000. (Who had 29 as a Packer in 2005.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cutler is awesome.:nono2:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Cubbies_26 said:


> I'm new to DirecTv so pardon me if this is a simple question, but why are we getting more than 1 Fox game at the same time? Not that I'm complaining, but I'm wondering if I've missed a bunch of games this year when I didn't bother to check channels other than CBS when the Bears were on Fox. I don't subscribe to Sunday Ticket, so I didn't think this was possible.


What channels are you getting games on?

Normally you only would have your local Fox game.

Unless--the NFL and Fox agreed to let you have more games this week given the last minute schedule changes?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Cubbies_26 (Dec 1, 2009)

Tom Robertson said:


> What channels are you getting games on?
> 
> Normally you only would have your local Fox game.
> 
> ...


I am getting the Bears vs Raven on 32 (my local Fox station) and Packers vs Steelers on 714-1. I didn't think this was possible either and wouldn't have bothered to check if I didn't see the first post in this series from another guy in Chicago who mentioned he was watching both games.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Cubbies_26 said:


> I am getting the Bears vs Raven on 32 (my local Fox station) and Packers vs Steelers on 714-1. I didn't think this was possible either and wouldn't have bothered to check if I didn't see the first post in this series from another guy in Chicago who mentioned he was watching both games.


Yeah, I'm thinking NFL and Fox let everyone get the late Packer game because of the schedule shift.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Cubbies_26 (Dec 1, 2009)

Tom Robertson said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking NFL and Fox let everyone get the late Packer game because of the schedule shift.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


That makes sense---this is a pretty exciting game so I'm glad it worked out this way.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Phil T said:


> I hope thay are enjoying their new quarterback. We are enjoying ours!


He lost to Oakland today.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Phil T said:


> I hope thay are enjoying their new quarterback. We are enjoying ours!


I will enjoy it alot more when Denver is either eliminated from playoff contention or from the playoffs. They are not talented enough to beat the better teams in the AFC for sure.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking NFL and Fox let everyone get the late Packer game because of the schedule shift.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


That's my guess as well... I believe if it weren't for the weather, the Baltimore game would have been on at 1pm and probably not available in some of the markets that got it today.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1 - Cutler is not as bad as the 25 interceptions dictate. There are SOOOOO many other problems on this team, more then half of those interception where directly caused by other reasons they the QB throwing it (Receiver falling down, receiver turning left instead of right, FANTASTIC defense plays, some missed calls by the refs)

Others were cause by frankly having to throw the ball early and quickly as he was about to get smacked down due to the O-Line that has more holes the swiss cheese.

Others were caused by him frankly trying to do everything he can to win the game because the running game totally disappeared.

I still have plenty of hope in Cutler for future season, but season was a total loss.
Ultimately Cutler is responsible for the ball, but having watched probably 95% of the interceptions, don't take the number as a straight up indicator.

2- You can have Orton. Honestly, with everything else that has gone wrong with the Bears this year. He probably would have been pulled mid season, and the Bears would be in no better position then they are without him.

3- It is at the point, when the fans know exactly what offensive play is going to be called in almost every situation. If we know.... you bet the other team knows.

As for the original post, about what game is where.
Yesterday's airing of football was so messed up because of games changing kick-off Saturday, usually things are pretty balanced though.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Mdoerator! Moderator! Someone hacked the member list and is using Earl Bonovich's screen name! :lol:

Isn't Cutler one of the saviors that Danny-boy wanted to buy fr the Redskins? What was his quarterback rating yesterday, 7.9? Is that the lowest rating ever by a quarterback who played more than half a game?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

AntAltMike said:


> Mdoerator! Moderator! Someone hacked the member list and is using Earl Bonovich's screen name! :lol:
> 
> Isn't Cutler one of the saviors that Danny-boy wanted to buy fr the Redskins? What was his quarterback rating yesterday, 7.9? Is that the lowest rating ever by a quarterback who played more than half a game?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry Earl...but I don't share your views on Cutler.

With all the fanfare about his arrival ("The first real quarterback since 1985") - this was a trainwreck waiting to happen. It seemed interesting that when he left Denver, few seemed upset about his leaving...a "sign"...

He whines and hangs his head on the bench, complains and makes excuses for every mistake, and argues most calls with the officials. Several times, I've even seen other team-mates give him funny looks as he heads off the field. 

The last thing a team like the Bears need (more holes than Swiss cheese) is a non-leader. Unless they suddenly transform into a team with 10+ wins per season, I see his behavior only getting worse.

Giving him a contract extension....not to mention old Lovie getting one too....were two of the dumbest things the Bears have done in recent years.

The team needs a makeover.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sorry Earl...but I don't share your views on Cutler.
> 
> With all the fanfare about his arrival ("The first real quarterback since 1985") - this was a trainwreck waiting to happen. It seemed interesting that when he left Denver, few seemed upset about his leaving...a "sign"...
> 
> ...


The fanfair was radically over the top, but my opinion.... that was so media driven and not fan driven it was crazy. Most fans that I know, were happy with the trade but not over the top crazy. But the level the media kept putting it on our faces around here, and training camp, and everything else... arggg... I do think he is one of the better potential QB's that we have seen in a very long time, but only the long term play will dictate where he will sit in Bear's history.

Plus given the last 25 years of QB history in this team, can you blame the media (and the fans to a degree) for being excited?

The hanging his head, the bodly language, the facial expressions.... so? He is not happy with his play, the play of overall team. Maybe the cameras could pan out a bit and get the facial expressions of the fans both at the statdium and at home... they were not much different.

He wears his fealings on his sleeve instead of hiding them. I don't mind that one bit. As for the complaining to the Officials. Don't mind that one bit. Most of the time when they focused on it, he was right. I would gather to bet that most QB's and leaders on the team complain about plays not called. Heck, almost every wide receiver knows the motion for throwing a flag when they miss catching the ball.

And then again, when you zoom in on a guy during the game, he can only see part of the play. How often do things look one way, but then when you see it on tape it is something else.

In my opinion, Cutler was never going to be their leader. And I typically disagree that that QB needs to be the Offensive leader. The Bears right now, really have no leader. Offense or Defense. There isn't one person on the active roster you would call a leader right now.

Lovie got his extension the year after they went to the Super Bowl, and all indications were at the time that they had the precence to be a viable contender for the playoff for a while. Didn't work out. I do think the Bears need to eat his contract.

As for Cutler's extension, I do believe it was early for that, but given the uncertaintly with the CBA, I won't even pretend to know what was going through the minds of all the people involved.

The Bears have done a LOT of dumb things hind-sight. The book is in on Lovie, and the first chapter of Cutler isn't great, but there are few more chapters left in that book.

Obviously this sounds like I am defending the guy.... As a Bear's fan, this has been a major let down of a year. Not that I expected a Super Bowl win, but I was at least expecting the team to be competitive. Yesterday was just the prime example, all the focus because of the travel, and then it turning out it a waste of time to play the game.

But honestly, I can say I am still glad the Bears made the trade. If anything, it is pointing out all the other MAJOR MAJOR issues with the team. I really think it is a chain reaction from the O-Line being so bad. No running, means you get down early, a lot more three an outs, and you go pass happy. Keeping the TE's to block on passing plays, means they can't get out there to be an option in the passing plays. Forget the play-action.

Then you have the defense that gets highligheted in all of this, because they are out there so much. Loosing Urhlacher in the middle just destroyed the design of the defense. Say what you want about him, but the fact that Offenses had to plan for him.... which left Briggs and others more free.... and most of the secondary changed every week.

The Bears need two true safety's not the hack jobs they have now. They need another cornerback, as Peanut does his job very well, but the teams just stay away from him. The Bears went through 6 maybe 7 starting linebackers this year. The D-Line was a rollercoaster at best.

I completely totally agree the team needs a major major overhaul from the front office all the way down. Problem is, that the type of changes the team needs to make are going to take multiple seasons, maybe even 5+ years.

I think the worst thing that happened to the Bears was that they got hot during the playoffs and went to the SuperBowl a few years back. Loved that they where there, but that team will go down as one of the top 10 teams that got there by the "Any Given Sunday" rule, then being a dominant team that was the best team to be there.

Oh well.... season has been over for a few weeks, just a statistically point now. Can't even say wait for next year, but oh well... at least Hockey in this town is doing very well.


----------



## uncouth (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow Earl, you stole all of my thunder. Dangit...

To put it in my own words: Cutler is the least of our worries. Get him a line that can block, a receiver that can remember his routes, and a running game to take some of the heat off, and he'll do just fine.

Orton? Please... Those that have watched him on a regular basis here in Chicago know all there is to know. If you have a great D, he can manage the game. Just barely. =]

Seriously though, if you're a Chicago Bears fan, you know there are many other holes to plug on this team. Cutler will be just fine...


----------



## EagleClaw (Sep 24, 2007)

With all that just about anyone can be a good quarterback, right? :sure:



uncouth said:


> Get him a line that can block, a receiver that can remember his routes, and a running game to take some of the heat off, and he'll do just fine.
> ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

EagleClaw said:


> With all that just about anyone can be a good quarterback, right? :sure:


No kidding...ask Terry Bradshaw...the best average quarterback to win several Super Bowls.

As for Cutler...sorry....but he's a big crybaby...he was at Denver, and now Chicago. He whines at Press Conferences, before games, after games...probably when he gets up in the morning, and when he goes to bed. 

He did that in Denver, and they pretty much had enough of it - which is why no one was sad to see him go.

As for holes on the team - too many to count. Uhrlacher is questionable in terms of what he'll be if and when he returns....most other positions are either replaceable or weak.

Lovie is also needing to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Lovie is also needing to go back to the drawing board.


I rather give the marker to the WhiteBoard UPS guy, then see Lovie get another crack at it.


----------



## uncouth (Nov 7, 2007)

EagleClaw said:


> With all that just about anyone can be a good quarterback, right? :sure:


Wrong. So very wrong. And we saw that with both Orton and Grossman.

You still need the arm to get the ball downfield on a post route. You still need a quick release and arm strength on the quick slants.

The only question with Cutler is his head, but when you're losing frustration sets in. We'll see how he does once some of the other pieces get added to the roster.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *I'd rather give the marker to the WhiteBoard UPS guy*, then see Lovie get another crack at it.


!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Cutler = Ryan Leaf


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Since I've not seen most of the interceptions, (just quite a few against Green Bay) I'll trust Earl's analysis. 

Passing offense relies on all 11 players doing their parts, at the right times, to work. It ain't "y'all go out, I'll heave it" in the Pro's anymore. 

Lovie did some very good things right at the start (dang it!). Don't follow the daily Bears reports to know where the wagon fell apart. Then again, that seems to be the Bears 20 year pattern. One great year, 19 not so great.  

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Let's just call this rebuilding time and give Hanie some real game playing time. Need to get the backup QB some time for that time when Cutler takes one too many hits due to the crappy offensive line.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RAD said:


> Let's just call this rebuilding time and give Hanie some real game playing time. Need to get the backup QB some time for that time when Cutler takes one too many hits due to the crappy offensive line.


I guess giving up an average of 23 points a game isn't exactly a great defensive line either, huh?


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

It could be worse...you could be Browns fans. What a year for us! :eek2:

Being a native Washingtonian, I'm a Skins fan first, but that has been bad too.

When does baseball season start? Oh wait, that won't be any better in Cleveland or DC.

GO CAVS!


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 3- It is at the point, when the fans know exactly what offensive play is going to be called in almost every situation. If we know.... you bet the other team knows.


It's not as bad as in the early 80's. The offense plays would be Payton runs to the left, Payton runs to the right, Payton takes it up the middle, then punt.:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bad year, ending on a very high note.

Amazing game.... horrible commentary, I think those three guys from ESPN have more of a love affair with Favre then Madden ever did...

The way the last 5 minutes of the game went, and then the entire OT.. Mr Automatic missing a typically sure thing for him. Then the Bears D squashing Favre, then the unbelievable knock out for the fumble, and of course the on-the-dime throw on an awesome play call.

So while this has been a frustrating season, this game at least was worth the time to watch it. Kinda like golf, that one putt makes you come back for another round. The way they played tonight, makes you go... hmmm maybe they can make something out of this mess.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

That was a great game. It's just enough to give us some hope of next year.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Earl, I thought of you and MartyS as I watched Cutler toss the perfect pass at the end....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Bad year, ending on a very high note.
> 
> Amazing game.... horrible commentary, I think those three guys from ESPN have more of a love affair with Favre then Madden ever did...
> 
> ...


Yup...the breaks went the Bears way...but then Lovie has always disproportionately had that frequently until this year.

The game was actually much more entertaining in the second half.

Likely to your surprise Earl (and my wife's - a native Chicagoan)...I was rooting hot and heavy for the Bears last night, and glad to see them win (more accurately, watching the Vikings lose).


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Time to give Lovie another contract extension.


----------

